# Trivia 2/19



## luckytrim (Feb 19, 2019)

trivia 2/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Walter Cronkite trained himself to speak ay a rate of 124  words per minute,
25% slower than the average normal pace.


1. Can you complete this Mel McDaniel lyric ?
'Lord have mercy, Baby's got her ____ _____ on !'
2. Before Washington, D.C. was built, the Continental Congress  met in eight
different cities...
Name five of them...
(Bonus ; name all eight !
3. At the 1993 Lollapalooza, Rage Against the Machine stood on  stage naked
for 15 minutes without playing any songs to protest  what?
  a. - Discrimination
  b. - War
  c. - Record Companies
  d. - Censorship
4. Which 'Cheers' character appeared on JEOPARDY  ?
  a. - Cliff
  b. - Norm
  c. - Woody
  d. - Rebecca
5. What was the full name of the title character in 'Citizen  Kane' ?
6. There are four states that border Indiana. Name  them.
7. You have suffered a 'periorbital haematoma'  ; what's your  problem ?
8. Where did the Dallas Stars begin before they moved to the  Lone Star 
State?

TRUTH OR CRAP !!
The largest single family known consists of a man with 39  wives and 94
children.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Blue Jeans
2. Philadelphia, Pa. - Baltimore Md. - Lancaster, Pa. - York,  Pa. -
Princeton, N.J. - Annapolis, Md. -
Trenton, N.J. - New York City
https://www.history.com/news/8-forgotten-capitals-of-the-united-states
3. - d
4. - a
5. Charles Foster Kane
6. Illinois, Michigan, Ohio & Kentucky
7. a Black Eye
8. Minnesota (The North Stars)

TRUTH !!
India is home to the world's biggest family. A man named Ziona  Chana has 39
wives, 94 children, and 33 grand children. They all live  together in a
100-room mansion.


----------

